# African Cichlids - Convicts



## Dis (Oct 22, 2010)

Meet Taco, Dick, and Guido.  

Guido is the flashy one, Dick is the big one (named such because he IS one), and Taco is the pink one (named such because the other two keep taking nibbles out of her). 

Cichlids rule!


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 22, 2010)

Love those aggressive little suckers!


----------



## Dis (Oct 22, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> Love those aggressive little suckers!



Can't imagine why I'd find aggressive fish so fascinating.  

Love it when they get big enough to uproot their own surroundings, and do a little redecorating.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 22, 2010)

Dis said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > Love those aggressive little suckers!
> ...



Nothing better than a fish that grasps the concept of fung shway.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 22, 2010)

Dis said:


> Meet Taco, Dick, and Guido.
> 
> Guido is the flashy one, Dick is the big one (named such because he IS one), and Taco is the pink one (named such because the other two keep taking nibbles out of her).
> 
> Cichlids rule!



they don't try to eat each other?


----------



## Dis (Oct 22, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Meet Taco, Dick, and Guido.
> ...



Other than trying to take nibbles out of Taco because he/she "looks different" (I'm guessing), not so much.  Course, they all have their own space, so...


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 22, 2010)

Dis said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



Well, maybe if you hadn't named him "taco" they wouldn't think him was for eating! doyathink? 



kidding aside they are very pretty.


----------



## Dis (Oct 22, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Oh, I don't name them until after they've displayed their personalities, and earned said names.

(Guido's a little attention whore - always the first one up to the glass, dancing back and forth when I get there)


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 22, 2010)

they are mouth breeders lol.....but nice fish...wont they kill each other?


----------



## Dis (Oct 22, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> they are mouth breeders lol.....but nice fish...wont they kill each other?



Not if you know how to care for them, and give them what they need, as opposed to what's "pretty".. As they get older, the plants and stuff come out, and much larger stones, and caves go in.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 22, 2010)

they do like to hide....i think they are beautiful fish....still mouth breeders...admit it dis that is why you like them......


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 22, 2010)

so called angel fish will kill as many other fish as they can


----------



## Dis (Oct 22, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> they do like to hide....i think they are beautiful fish....still mouth breeders...admit it dis that is why you like them......



I like them because they have attitude, and personality.  Oh, and they get BIG!  The bigger, the better.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 22, 2010)

Dis said:


> Meet Taco, Dick, and Guido.
> 
> Guido is the flashy one, Dick is the big one (named such because he IS one), and Taco is the pink one (named such because the other two keep taking nibbles out of her).
> 
> Cichlids rule!



I forget.  are those "mouth breeders"?


----------



## Dis (Oct 22, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Meet Taco, Dick, and Guido.
> ...



Convicts are NOT mouth breeders...


----------



## Paulie (Oct 22, 2010)

Dis said:


> Meet Taco, Dick, and Guido.
> 
> Guido is the flashy one, Dick is the big one (named such because he IS one), and Taco is the pink one (named such because the other two keep taking nibbles out of her).
> 
> Cichlids rule!



You sound new to cichlids.

They're really tough to keep.  If you find that she's hiding a lot because she's getting picked on, she's eventually going to start suffering from elevated stress and that's a death sentence because it lowers their immune system.

They need an abundance of hiding spaces, lots of rocks built up to make caves, and they need to be balanced out almost PERFECTLY by specific species.

I used to keep Demasoni, a dwarf cichlid, and if you keep any less than 15-20 of them, one dominant one will eventually kill off every single other one until he's the only one left.

These guys are a lot of fun, but a lot of work.  You've got a lot of studying to do if this is new to you.

Go to www.cichlid-forum.com.  Everything you'll ever need to know is there, and what's not already posted for you to read, an endless amount of people on the forum will help you out with whatever you need to know.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 22, 2010)

convicts cichlids are not mouth brooders they are substrait brooders a mouth brooder is when the female lays her eggs and scoops them up in her mouth the chases the male he fiterlizes them in her mouth. Now you may ask how does the male get the female to chase him so he can fertilize the eggs simple male mouth brooders have what is called egg dummies on there anil fin. they are markings that look like eggs and when the female is scooping up her eggs he swins in front of the eggs she chases the egg dummies and he feritilizes he does till all the eggs are in her mouth and feritilized 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cryptoheros nigrofasciatus (convict cichlids) - AllCichlids.com - The #1 Resource for Cichlid Information


----------



## Dis (Oct 22, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Meet Taco, Dick, and Guido.
> ...



Umm.  I'm not the least bit new to cichlids - they're the only fish I've ever kept..


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 22, 2010)

Dis said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



i have never had them....i always kept a community tank....but got out of fish all together.....you just cant find great fish in a rural area....when i had a large tank we would travel to get fish...but i gave it up after coming home and finding my fish fried by a mal function in the heater


----------



## Paulie (Oct 22, 2010)

Dis said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...


My bad.  It kind of sounded like it was new the way you talked about it.

Convicts are some of the most aggressive of the Central American species.

They might be worse than the Mbuna which is what I always kept.

Good luck with it.  How long has the female been getting picked on?


----------



## Dis (Oct 22, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



They're all fine, really.. Look closely.. Nobody is missing any parts, no split fins, nothing.  Each has their own territory.. Nobody's getting picked on, they have plenty of room to move.. It's all good.

This was meant to be more amusing than anything else, since most people get a kick out of their names...


----------



## Paulie (Oct 22, 2010)

Dis said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



Oh, ok.  Well I apologize for showing interest in your hobby.


----------



## Dis (Oct 22, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



It's all good.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice bait Dis


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 22, 2010)

Tilapia tastes great


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 22, 2010)

dilloduck said:


> Tilapia tastes great



Hush yo mouf!!

That be one of da bestest tasting fish of da sea. Da GROUPER.

Tilapia is still bait to me.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 22, 2010)

maybe but Tilapia are cichlids.  Peacock Bass ain't bad either I hear and put up a great fight.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 22, 2010)

dilloduck said:


> maybe but Tilapia are cichlids.  Peacock Bass ain't bad either I hear and put up a great fight.





> Eating quality
> 
> Their eating quality is very good. Their flesh is white and sweet when cooked, and has very little oil, making it similar in taste to snapper or grouper. Also, they are not excessively bony. However, most professional American anglers recommend practicing catch and release for these species to protect their numbers in the United States. To help ensure this, Florida Wildlife and Game Commission officers strictly enforce bag limits for these fish.



Peacock bass - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm in 

Although I still will probably like Saltwater fishing better.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 22, 2010)

Yummy yummy in my tummy...


----------



## Samson (Oct 22, 2010)

dilloduck said:


> Tilapia tastes great



It must be their diet of other fishs' waste.



> do they actually eat poop?I have googled and googled and googled, in search of answers to this question. It appears to me that the TILAPIA EAT POOP folks were ultimately informed (directly or indirectly) by the Vomit Island episode of the Dirty Jobs television show, on the Discovery Channel. In this episode, tilapia are used to clean the poo that has accumulated in the tanks of hybrid striped bass.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Oct 22, 2010)

nile perch owns your african cichlids.


----------



## Samson (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Jeremy (Oct 22, 2010)

Dis said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



Racist bastards ... make some fish sticks!!!!


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 22, 2010)

Dis said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



Thanks but LMAO.
Think about what you wrote and another implication.


----------



## dilloduck (Oct 22, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > maybe but Tilapia are cichlids.  Peacock Bass ain't bad either I hear and put up a great fight.
> ...



agreed


----------



## Dis (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## Douger (Oct 23, 2010)

Get yourself a Hap Moorii.Toss in an electric blue to keep it interesting.
I used to keep a few cichlids. About 10,000.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 23, 2010)

Dis said:


>


----------



## Mr Natural (Oct 23, 2010)

I once made the mistake of putting a Jack Dempsey in with a Jewel fish.

They went at it for days and then each retired to their seperate corners and didn't come out much.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 23, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> I once made the mistake of putting a Jack Dempsey in with a Jewel fish.
> 
> They went at it for days and then each retired to their seperate corners and didn't come out much.



Jewel fish are also known as "snaggletooth" fish, no?


----------

